

TechStars' David Cohen: you can do it in any reasonable start-up community - vv
http://www.venturevoice.com/2009/01/david-cohen-techstars.html

======
vv
I asked David about Paul Graham's claim that "One of the most common emails we
get is from people asking if we can help them set up a local clone of Y
Combinator. But this just wouldn't work. Seed funding isn't regional, just as
big research universities aren't."

David said: "You can't do it anywhere, but you could do it in any reasonable
start-up community."

------
kadavy
If anything, not being in the Valley will keep your brain from turning into
mush.

